# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  5 bãi biển nóng bỏng nhất hành tinh

## hangnt

*Những bãi biển nóng bỏng nhất hành tinh, sức nóng không phải từ ánh mặt trời, mà từ những thân hình nóng bỏng và những bộ bikini rực rỡ. 

5. Bãi biển Palm, Aruba*


Aruba là một hòn đảo dài 32 km của Antilles nhỏ trong Biển Caribbean. Cát trắng thơ mộng, dòng nước biển mát lạnh và những bóng hồng tuyệt đẹp sẽ khiến bạn ngỡ như đây là thiên đường. Nhưng không, mọi thứ trước mắt bạn là hoàn toàn có thật. Nằm dài dưới ánh nắng, thưởng thức một ly cotail và ngắm những bộ bikini rực lửa chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn quên đi tất cả.

*4. Bondi Sydney, Australia*

4. Bondi Sydney, Australia
Hãy thử tham gia vào hàng trăm lượt người lướt sóng trên bãi biển Bondi – Sydney, biết đâu bạn sẽ lọt vào tầm ngắm của những cô gái quyến rũ nơi đây. Bãi biển này là quá nóng, nó thậm chí còn có 1 show truyền hình riêng của mình tâm điểm là những nữ cứu hộ viên tuyệt đẹp, những những người tuần tra vùng biển.  Trong năm 2007, 1.010 phụ nữ trong trang phục bikini đã tập trung trên bãi biển và lập kỷ lục thế giới Guinness cho buổi chụp hình áo tắm lớn nhất Thế giới.


*3. Seven Mile, Negril, Jamaica*

Nằm ở mũi phía tây của hòn đảo Negril, bãi biển Seven Mile sở hữu đường bờ biển dài nhất và cát trắng, được đánh giá là một trong những bãi biển hàng đầu thế giới. Đến đây, bạn có thể ngắm nhìn những bãi cát vàng óng ả, bãi biển tuyệt đẹp với làn nước trong vắt, tận hưởng khí hậu nhiệt đới mát mẻ và phong cảnh quyến rũ. Nếu là người yêu thể thao, bạn có thể tham gia các môn thể thao dưới nước hoặc chỉ đơn giản là đợi cả ngày trôi qua đến thời khắc hoàng hôn huyền hoặc và thưởng thức hương vị hàng loạt món ăn địa phương hấp dẫn.


*2. Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Copacabana luôn là một khu vực nhộn nhịp ở thành phố Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Điểm hấp dẫn của nó chính là bờ biển trải dài 4 km thơ mộng với những thiếu nữ duyên dáng trong các bộ bikini rực rỡ và các chàng trai Nam Mỹ khỏe khoắn thư giãn trên bãi cát.


*1. Bãi biển South, Miami, Florida, Hoa Kỳ*


Bãi biển South ở Miami, Florida trở nên nổi tiếng thế giới bởi những vị khách tắm biển là những người nổi tiếng đổ về đây quanh năm. Những bộ bikini luôn rực rỡ khắp bãi biển và sức nóng của bãi biển như ngày càng tăng thêm khi mặt trời lặn tại những quán bar và các câu lặc bộ hoạt động suốt đêm.

----------


## Amp21

Quá nóng bỏng ý chứ  :cuoi1: 
Thế này thì cánh mày râu tấp nập đến đây thôi

----------

